# Solved: Floppy Drive not working - alternatives for transfer



## goldenniche (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello,
I am using a DOS computer to collect data for an experiment.
I transfer the data from a floppy to a Windows XP computer.
I recently got the message "sector not found writing drive b", and it turns out that the floppy drive is no longer functional.

I am interested in other methods of file transfer between two computers.

Is there an external floppy drive we can hook up to the DOS?
I would also like to understand what a USB Serial adapter is, as it seems to be a possible solution. Does it connect between the two computers? How do I know how to find one, and which is the right one to use?



Thank you


----------



## khaletech (Oct 13, 2011)

I first off must applaud you for diving into some of the older systems and wanting to communicate between a full DOS system and Windows XP. That is something I've never done but know that it is something that is for those more geekier than I.

I am wondering why you are not considering going to a local computer repair shop and telling them you'll pay $2 for an old floppy drive?


----------



## goldenniche (Oct 13, 2011)

I didn't know I can do that.
They will just replace the floppy drive?
Or, I can get a floppy drive and connect it somehow?
I'm not sure how any of this works at all *pokes Experience*


----------



## goldenniche (Oct 13, 2011)

And thanks, I can't take credit for it though. My research supervisor set up the computers to work that way.


----------



## khaletech (Oct 13, 2011)

I appreciate your humbleness but yes you should be able to get it swapped out for a working floppy disk. Locally I have a place called 'Computers Plus' which usually has parts from computers people brought in and the scrap out and sell the working parts and usually a floppy drive goes for 2-5 $$ which is nothing really. Basically if you open up the side of your computer (with your supervisor's approval of course) you should see two connectors connected to the back of the floppy drive device. One is a long (usually grayish tan or white) ribbon cable and the other is a small white cable. Be sure to take note of the vertical arrangement of the cables. As in, DO NOT turn the connectors upside down by accident. The power cable (smaller one) cannot be turned upside down and connected properly for the most part, but the long ribbon cable can be easily put in upside down but it will not work. It may or may not cause hardware failure if it is put in upside down.

Once you've done the internal recon however, you can then go to a local shop that may sell used/working parts for a fraction of the cost of brand-new ones and simply remove the old floppy and install the new one.

I do not know the intricacies of your system nor the environment in which you are working business wise, but if you have an IT department that can perform this for you that would probably be the best way. If you don't have an IT dept, but you do have permission from your supervisors or the powers-that-be then this should be an easy removal/installation for you. If you need further help you can probably google search or even youtube a video of replacing a floppy drive.

Good luck!


----------



## goldenniche (Oct 13, 2011)

This helps a lot, thank you so much khaletech!
And yes, we do have an IT department so I will work with them to replace the drive.

By the way, do you know anything about USB Serial adapters? It looks like something you can connect from the back of the computer...the 'serial' end in the DOS computer, and the 'usb' end in the Windows XP computer? It would work since the computers are right next to each other. Or am I totally off in what a USB serial adapter is used for? I couldn't find anywhere explaining what it is, but I could only find who is selling them!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You could in theory do a direct cable connection from a dos based computer to XP. I know I did it years ago with Windows 9X and dos. Been a long time. Will have to Google on how to do it again.


----------



## khaletech (Oct 13, 2011)

Do plenty of research before you do this because the USB port on the newer PC will push out 5v and I know you cannot do a USB to USB between two computers unless it has some surge supressors & such within it so the two pc's don't blow eachother up (blowing up is a bit of a stretch, but they can cause damage to one another).

I don't know whether the same goes for a USB to Serial but regardless the USB (as far as I know) is always pushing out 5v when something's connected so I would be doing research to be sure you won't damage anything.

Best of Luck!


----------



## goldenniche (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your help and suggestions.
We changed the floppy drive and it now works.


----------



## khaletech (Oct 13, 2011)

Great!


----------

